# Bumpy lawn



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

The lawn around my house is very bumpy. No holes or big dips or anything, just very rough to walk over. Would renting a de thatcher or aerating the lawn help any. I don't want to hire people to come and do this if I can help it.


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

Any one have any ideas to smooth this lawn out?


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*I Just Can't Picture It*

I think I need a visual aid for this one. :wink: Is it the soil beneath the lawn that's bumpy, or just the grass itself? Many of the warm season grasses like Bermuda do build up quite a bit of thatch, and quickly. If the grass has an unusual amount of thatch built up in sparodic areas I suppose it could make it seem bumpy, it's just that usually the thatch is throughout the lawn making it more like spongy. 



________________________________________________________
Views News Commentary Tips Downloads at the Construction Informer


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it is the soil itself. When I run my spreader across the lawn, it almost wants to bounce along. I'm in SW Ohio and the only thing green at all is a few weeds. Will areaiting the lawn or the thing that takes plugs out of the soil help level it at all?


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*Other Ideas Then*

Those machines won't do any leveling that will be noticeable. If there's a good base of soil, and you definitely want a lawn, then working the soil with a rototiller, leveling, rolling and reseeding, or putting down sod is one solution. If the ground is rocky, then you might want to consider using a natural landscape where you encourage native plants that are already there and work in some stone or paver walkways to make it interesting.:yes: 


__________________________________________________________
News Views Commentary Tips Downloads at the Construction Informer


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you sure you don't have moles? They leave bumps and ripples in the yard from their tunnelling and are VERY common in Ohio.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the same problem - I live in Chicago and my lawn is very bumpy because of mostly clay. I would love to find a way to mke it better without tearing up my lawn. I have heard adding sand on top of the grass working...


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I had a problem like yours when I first bought my home.I got myself one of those tow behind rollers and when ever the ground is soft I roller it now it is fine ( don't do it when it is so soft you get stuck)


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys. I don't think I have moles, I never see any holes. 
The lawn is not that large and we use a self propelled mower so we can't use a pull behind roller. Do they rent a larger type that is motorized? I'm not sure the type you can push would be large enough.

This isn't something that you can actually see, the lawn looks fine, but when you walk on it you can feel it.


----------

